
Making AI algorithms crazy fast using chips powered by light - bra-ket
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612449/making-ai-algorithms-crazy-fast-using-chips-powered-by-light/
======
bra-ket
pre-print : "All-optical machine learning using diffractive deep neural
networks"
[https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1804/1804.08711.pdf](https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1804/1804.08711.pdf)

